# my road bike



## TrailSeer (Aug 25, 2004)

viner pro team, light steel frame

http://www.viner.it/english/index.htm

http://www.vinerbikes.com

http://gvhbikes.com/


----------



## jksu (Mar 8, 2004)

*nice steel rig! here's mine...*

rode it yesterday along pch... was going to just give it a wipe down today but ended up tearing out the bottom bracket and crank to relube again because of creaking, took off the chain to degrease. fun being one with the bike.... =)

john


----------



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

nice bike guys.... i'm really feeling that gunnar


----------



## Crankist (Feb 3, 2004)

TrailSeer said:


> viner pro team, light steel frame
> 
> http://www.viner.it/english/index.htm
> 
> ...


OK, I'm a few months late here, but have long figured the Viner/Chorus to be the best value in a light, high-quality steel road bike. Have any down-the-road ride experience to share?


----------

